# 9-5 report



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

went up to 40 miles out and just could not find the pretty water. oh well


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

It was at 41 miles!  Just kidding, we covered over 280 miles over two days (per GPS!) and never really found good looking water, so we feel your pain! Hopefully the distant blue water will move in before mid Oct


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

We went about 70 miles out and back to the Spur, with nothing but nasty green water as well, saw a lot of fliers and got into a couple schools of of 30-40 lb. tuna but nothing really good to show for the weekend....


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

jdhkingfisher said:


> went up to 40 miles out and just could not find the pretty water. oh well


We went out about 80 miles or so passing the squiggles and south.

Found some big black fin at 45 miles on a whale shark and caught 4-30 pounders on poppers.

On south we trolled all day and caught one 20 pound dolphin.

Then we broke down 70 miles out at 9:30 sat night 9 miles se of the spur. 

Coast guard cutter got to us at 2:30 am , but while we waited we caught 8 dolphin in the 12-20 pound range and saw some bigger ones in the lights . I also caught a huge triple tail in my dip net. 

Once day light broke we decided to troll while being towed at 10 knots and caught one more blackfin tuna and a few Bonita and kingfish. 


Got back to our dock at 2:30 Sunday .


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> We went out about 80 miles or so passing the squiggles and south.
> 
> Found some big black fin at 45 miles on a whale shark and caught 4-30 pounders on poppers.
> 
> ...


Ouch, Glad you made it back home.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Triple ouch on the breakdown!! did you raise them via VHF or your Sat phone? How was their attitude in hauling you back? Figured out what went wrong yet?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

next trip is planned for september so i really hope it moves in


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSYellowfin said:


> Triple ouch on the breakdown!! did you raise them via VHF or your Sat phone? How was their attitude in hauling you back? Figured out what went wrong yet?



All good questions:

Raised coast guard on 16 they could hear us but we couldn't make them out. So I contacted a boat closed by that had better transmission an they relayed our position. They also got us the telephone number to contact the coast guard on the sat phone . The sat phone was the key piece of equipment that made the whole rescue happen much easier and faster because we had perfect contact with the coast guard every hour on the hour till they got to us.

The cutter came out of mobile Alabama , who then towed us to 20 miles where sea tow got us. Seatow then took us all the way to the dock for a total of 12:30 hours of towing in perfect sea (thank you sea gods).the coast guard was really awesome and really didn't try to do anything but get us and take us toward our port. Couldn't ask for a cooler bunch of guys and gals to rescue me:notworthy:

What did suppose me was that sea tow would come any farther than 20 miles , and I thought they go 50 ?

As for the boat , yes we have figured out what happened but not what the total damage is yet.basically I had the heat exchanger worked on last week and it seems to have failed letting coolant out slowly till we overheated. Once
she over heated she shut off and wouldn't start again because we could not 
get or keep coolant in the motor


Hopefully the motor didn't fry out totally ,but I have a feeling it toast, and if 
thats the case we have a real problem because this failure is a direct result of 
work I had done to the motor. So keep posted for that answer soon, which sucks because I had plans to fish the big tournament in 3 weeks.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> What did suppose me was that sea tow would come any farther than 20 miles , and I thought they go 50 ?


I am going to check on this tomorrow. I switched to seatow from boat us 3 years ago because Seatow told me they would come 50 miles to get me if something happened. Boat us would never give me a solid answer either way.

Sorry to hear about your boat...:thumbdown:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Water Hazard said:


> I am going to check on this tomorrow. I switched to seatow from boat us 3 years ago because Seatow told me they would come 50 miles to get me if something happened. Boat us would never give me a solid answer either way.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your boat...:thumbdown:



Yea , I have always had seatow because they claimed a 50 miles tow radius dock to dock with the better gold coverage. I was shocked to find out the hard way 20 miles is the limit ?


Coast guard is the best in my book and will never forget the help they gave us no questions asked. They even send a crew abroad to see if they could get us started before the decision was made to tow us back. My tax dollars at work for me in a big way !


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Water Hazard said:


> I am going to check on this tomorrow. I switched to seatow from boat us 3 years ago because Seatow told me they would come 50 miles to get me if something happened. Boat us would never give me a solid answer either way.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your boat...:thumbdown:



Yea , I have always had seatow because they claimed a 50 miles tow radius dock to dock with the better gold coverage. I was shocked to find out the hard way 20 miles is the limit ?


Coast guard is the best in my book and will never forget the help they gave us no questions asked. They even sent a crew aboard to see if they could get us started before the decision was made to tow us back. My tax dollars at work for me in a big way !


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Coast guard is the best in my book and will never forget the help they gave us no questions asked. They even send a crew abroad to see if they could get us started before the decision was made to tow us back. My tax dollars at work for me in a big way !


I have a lot of respect for the Coast Guard and appreciate them always being there. When NO ONE else will come and get you, those guys are on their way everytime....:thumbsup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I too am quite surprised to hear of Seatow's limit, I directly asked out local OB/Pensacola owner and he said if we can hear you we will come get you, for me 20 miles is nothing! Will certainly cancel if that is the case!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSYellowfin said:


> I too am quite surprised to hear of Seatow's limit, I directly asked out local OB/Pensacola owner and he said if we can hear you we will come get you, for me 20 miles is nothing! Will certainly cancel if that is the case!



I wouldn't cancel to quick , cause you still need the ride in from 20 miles from someone .

But it does seem strange that they will not go any farther , heck it wasn't even rough out ?

Bottomline , both coast guard and seatow got me home safe .


----------



## sealegs (Jan 11, 2010)

*Seatow*

Please post your findings after talking to sea tow This is what there web site says Rick​

A R E A S O F S E R V I C E​
Home Area Tows: 
All _member_s are entitled
to unlimited ​​
_assistance towing _services on the
​​_covered vessel _​_
_​_
_and may be towed by Sea Tow to the dock
of their choice within their selected ​​
_home area _at no charge.
No time limits, distance limits or dollar limits apply within
your ​​
_home area_.
​​Multiple Area Towing: ​
​
All _members _out of their _home area_
​​will be towed by Sea Tow to the dock or facility that will best
facilitate the repair or transportation of their boat, or to their​
_home port _if it is in the adjacent Sea Tow area.
​


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad you made it back alright. How did they feel about ya'll fishing while being towed? We were towed by the coast guard one time and I joked about trolling and they didn't seem to find it very funny.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Glad you made it back alright. How did they feel about ya'll fishing while being towed? We were towed by the coast guard one time and I joked about trolling and they didn't seem to find it very funny.


we did not say anything about it, and didn't fish till day break . They had us 200 plus yards behind them towing and couldn't see what were doing ....so no harm no foul.

We also did not ask to stop when we hooked up , we just reeled them in low gear to our boat only loosing a few.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is the reply Capt John, the owner of our local seatow sent me this morning in reference to my questions on their range.

Your Sea Tow membership has no distance limit. In Pensacola/Orange Beach 
and Destin I have the capabilities to run 50 miles offshore to tow my 
members. I have been as far as 87 miles out to get a customer but the 
conditions have to be perfect to do so. Every situation is different 
weather, sea conditions, the size of the customers vsl all play a 
distinguishing role on how far we can safley come out. That said the 
membership covers you nationwide if we have to hire a larger vsl to come 
get you we will. I hope this answers your question 

John Ward 
Sea Tow 
Office 850-837-4152 
Fax 850-654-6952


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Water Hazard said:


> Here is the reply Capt John, the owner of our local seatow sent me this morning in reference to my questions on their range.
> 
> Your Sea Tow membership has no distance limit. In Pensacola/Orange Beach
> and Destin I have the capabilities to run 50 miles offshore to tow my
> ...



Well at least you now have that in writing .

I will say we contacted CG first and they handled the seatow call , so not sure who decided on the 20 mile meeting point ?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Well at least you now have that in writing .
> 
> I will say we contacted CG first and they handled the seatow call , so not sure who decided on the 20 mile meeting point ?


Everytime I have talked to Capt John he has been more than helpful. I feel better now that I have it in writing though. I never could find it in any of their brochures...


----------

